

Building something cool on your own? I want to interview you - rodriguezcommaj
http://www.webuildatnight.com/

======
MrAlmostWrong
Might want to bump the contrast up a bit. A tad difficult to read any of the
text. Best of luck with the project.

~~~
tcdowney
Yeah, definitely change the grey on grey text.

I'm really diggin the cyan and purple/overall aesthetic though.

~~~
gosu
I agree. I think there's some kind of Pavlovian thing going on here because I
have cyan and purple syntax highlighting for the "funnest" elements of my
code.

~~~
argonaut
I cannot agree more strongly. MrAlmostWrong was being nice actually - the
website is nigh unreadable at the current contrast. This is something that
should be fixed _now_.

------
huhtenberg
Your subscription form rejects my perfectly valid email address with "This
email address looks fake or invalid. Please enter a real email address." Just
FYI.

------
dendory
Not to hijack this thread, but since so many appear wanting to be interviewed,
if any of you work on the graphics side (designer, animator, modeller, ...)
let me know, TideArt.com could use some more interviews.

------
calhoun137
I like to work on things at night because that is when all the people who
normally distract me are asleep.

~~~
MojoJolo
I agree. I can also concentrate and focus better at night. There is also the
sense of urgency that you want to finish what you are working on for you to be
able to sleep.

------
apunic
Very nice brand/domain and style. I also like the idea and I thought about
doing this many times but I didn't because there was just too much similar
stuff on the net.

However, the brand would suit well nightly hackathons.

------
hnwh
what does "on your own" mean..? something I just want to putz around with, or
does something that I'm hoping to start a company around qualify?

~~~
rodriguezcommaj
It basically means something that currently isn't your full-time gig (although
I suppose someone could be independently wealthy and working on their own
project full-time). I want to talk to people that are taking their free time
and using it to build projects and be productive. The people that are
scratching an itch and can't be stopped from building things. It would be
amazing if some of these projects end up turning into companies and full-time
jobs, but that doesn't necessarily have to be the end goal. I just want to
interview people that are passionate about what they are doing and can't help
doing it with the time they have.

------
boyter
Interesting idea. I like. Have subscribed and submitted my project as well. Oh
and please please please change the website colours... I couldn't read
anything without selecting all the text.

------
tensafefrogs
Are you only interested in projects with a single contributor, or are you open
to something made by 3 people but as a side project?

~~~
rodriguezcommaj
Teams are more than welcome to email. The idea is more to celebrate the idea
of working on something you love independently, showcase passion projects and
things you can't stop yourself from building in your free time. If you've
found people to work with you, all the better. Shoot me an email and let's
chat.

------
tzisc
Love this. Good luck on what you're doing.

Won't submit because, um, uh, the world isn't ready for me yet :)

------
42tree
Wow, this is pretty cool. Bookmarked, and I will drop a line once our web app
launches (within a month or so)

~~~
scoofy
I think i may do the same. (also within a month, hopefully of course)

~~~
rodriguezcommaj
Please bookmark! If you are working on some cool stuff, shoot me an email, now
or when you launch.

~~~
42tree
Are you just building a landing page to test the market response?

It would be extremely helpful if you could provide a demo or mockup or sample
of one of the interviews you have already completed. Is it going to be a short
video or blog post or something else?

------
jkldotio
I just released my project, jkl.io, last night. Would be interested in being
interviewed. Email in profile.

------
shurcooL
Sounds neat, I've submitted my project too. I'd love to get interviewed about
it hehe.

------
MojoJolo
Cool! I'll submit mine when it's ready. Right now, I'm just starting
developing it.

------
barbs
Awesome. What a brilliant way to motivate people to work on side-projects!

------
humbyvaldes
I just submitted my project cuz I love this idea!

------
ForFreedom
Is this a "one" guy or a start-up company?

------
davesmylie
Cool idea - just submitted my app =)

~~~
padseeker
ditto - I submitted too

------
luckysh0t
podcast or text blog interviews?

